# At long last, the Chiveador is complete!



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, I've finally completed my wineador lighting project, and though it was an almost constant pain in the balls, I'm quite pleased with the finished product.

A summary of the unholy ordeal (you can skip to the pictures at the bottom if you like):

I wanted to change the lighting of my NewAir from blue to green, as I had decided to put a Chive decal on the door and green is the typical Chive color. The interior LED gave me problems because I had little experience in circuitry, but I was finally able to replace the bulbs (in the end, I simply wired three LEDs directly into it, rather than mount them on a board, because the power supplied to them was so low there was no need for resistors when I added an extra bulb).

Green interior light: Check.

I then wanted to turn the seven segment display, which was also blue, green. That presented a bigger challenge. I looked for hours one night for a replacement display that I could solder in place, but to no avail (the pin numbers were different and I wasn't about to mess around with that level of circuitry). Feeling defeated, I was about to go to bed when I had an epiphany: Blue + yellow = green. Busted open a yellow sharpy, glazed the display with it, boosh, green display.

Green external display: Check

Then I decided to go ahead and practice some overkill and add some extra interior lighting. I wanted to wire some LED strips directly into the switch that controls the interior lighting, which turned out to be impossible for me as my skill level is lacking to identify the proper wires to tap into. Furthermore, I couldn't isolate the wires from the door to the power supply, because apparently there's a junction box in there somewhere, and the case is actually sealed shut, and I didn't want to pop rivets and peel glue or whatever they decided to seal it with.

To make a long story short, I went to IKEA and bought a multicolor four strip LED set, attached two of them to the top and bottom edges of the doors, and in an inspired spur of the moment choice, two to the bottom of the unit for some nice undercarriage lighting. Had an interesting time running and concealing wires (electrical tape worked nicely for the edge, and I utilized the drain plug, cut the power cord, fed it through, and spliced it back).

Supplemental sexiness: Check.

All in all, I'm immensely pleased with how it turned out. If I could make one improvement, I would like to better conceal the wire coming from the door, but I'm satisfied with the flex tubing discretely at the bottom.

And now, gentleman, I present to you the Chiveador:

First, the awesome shelves from Forrest:










Now the lighting:




























Oh, the lengths we'll go to build a nice house for our seegars.


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Pretty sweet chiveador!


----------



## Rook83 (Apr 8, 2013)

Damn! That's awesome!


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

I like the wire roll base as well! Chive on!


----------



## ezlevor (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice! KCCO


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

That thing is SWEET! I dont know much about these things, any way to store cigars AND wine in one of these bad boys? Maybe my better half would let me buy one then!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments! Fishing for a cigar is a happy occasion no matter what, but pulling it out of that thing makes it downright joyous. And Craig, the cable spool is one of my favorite pieces of furniture. I couldn't possibly find a better use for it!

Marc, there's nothing stopping you from storing both wine and cigars as far as I can reckon, but to have a significant amount of space for either I think it would have to be at least one of the 28 bottle models. It also depends on what temperature you like your wine. I personally like mine chilled, and I wouldn't want to keep my cigars at that low a temperature. Not sure if it would hurt them at all, but I don't think I'd like to have such a cold stick...

There are several models of dual zone coolers in bigger models, but the only ones I ever saw were compressor models which can wreak havoc on rH, and bot compartments end up being pretty narrow, usually two bottle width. That said, I'm sure you could turn the cooler off on one side, negating the effects of the compressor.

There are a ton of options out there when it comes to wineadors!


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yup sounds like it! All the more reason to come up with a pros/cons list for the better half to show her my side. She is an accountant she loves stuff like that! :lol:


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Well, I've finally completed my wineador lighting project, and though it was an almost constant pain in the balls, I'm quite pleased with the finished product.
> 
> A summary of the unholy ordeal (you can skip to the pictures at the bottom if you like):
> 
> ...


What size New Air is this? Thank you. Oh, and beautiful job . :cowboyic9:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

How did you do the lettering on the glass? 

What's the significance of Chives?


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

It's an 18 bottle unit (the 181e to be exact). Some people find them too small, but I've found it ideal for my current purposes.

I ordered the decal from thechivery.com (I lack the skills the do these things myself). 

The Chive is a site that posts daily picture galleries on a number of topics (to be honest, mostly hot girls), but has recently gained notoriety for their charity work, which has included raising hundreds of thousands of dollars for a quadruple amputee soldier who was nearly killed by an EID, a little girl with a rare bone disorder, and other specific cases. For fans, it's more of an online community that inspires good times and good deeds--not to be overly dramatic. I ordered the decal for my car, but decided to put it on the wineador since I'll most likely be getting a new vehicle in the coming months, and most of their merchandise is notoriously hard to come by, only being produced in limited quantities.


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> It's an 18 bottle unit (the 181e to be exact). Some people find them too small, but I've found it ideal for my current purposes.
> 
> I ordered the decal from thechivery.com (I lack the skills the do these things myself).
> 
> The Chive is a site that posts daily picture galleries on a number of topics (to be honest, mostly hot girls), but has recently gained notoriety for their charity work, which has included raising hundreds of thousands of dollars for a quadruple amputee soldier who was nearly killed by an EID, a little girl with a rare bone disorder, and other specific cases. For fans, it's more of an online community that inspires good times and good deeds--not to be overly dramatic. I ordered the decal for my car, but decided to put it on the wineador since I'll most likely be getting a new vehicle in the coming months, and most of their merchandise is notoriously hard to come by, only being produced in limited quantities.


I was thinking of an 181e myself. Any chance you could take a pic of the inside of one of your drawers so I can get an idea how many cigars will fit? Thank you.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Sure, I'd be happy to as soon as I get home this evening


----------



## Kenho21 (Apr 19, 2013)

That's beautiful, great job!


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Before I forget, once again, here's a picture of the inside of the drawers:










For scale, the LP9s are Corona Doble (7 x 52) and the Undercrowns are Gran Toro (6 x 52).

Incidentally, I just finished one of the 9s, and I feel the need to give a mini-PSA here: Respect the strength of these bad boys. It was getting late, so I took the last couple of inches a bit too fast and I am paying the price for it!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice build, and thanks for the info on the lights.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

In the end, what did the shelving set you back.........about $150 shipped?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you submitted a picture to the site yet? Seems like a perfect fit for Afternoon Randomness.

KCCO


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't recall the exact price, but after shipping it was something to the tune of $170-80 shipped, with the mahogany front upgrades. The hardwood upgrade was WELL worth it.

I submitted a picture to the Chive when I first finished it, but these days it seems they mostly post attractive people, stunt pictures, or pictures they filch from other sites. To tell the truth, I haven't even visited the website in a few weeks. I think the popularity got the better of them, to be honest.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> I submitted a picture to the Chive when I first finished it, but these days it seems they mostly post attractive people, stunt pictures, or pictures they filch from other sites. To tell the truth, I haven't even visited the website in a few weeks. I think the popularity got the better of them, to be honest.


Well then the obvious solution is to have someone Mind the Gap in front of it when you take the picture. :biggrin:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

mrl4889 said:


> That thing is SWEET! I dont know much about these things, any way to store cigars AND wine in one of these bad boys? Maybe my better half would let me buy one then!


Yes indeedy. If it were me, I'd go for a dual-zone model, or better yet, a side by side. That would mean more wine and more cigars.


----------



## 2THPIC (Oct 18, 2013)

very very sweet, I want one.....


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Well then the obvious solution is to have someone Mind the Gap in front of it when you take the picture. :biggrin:


You make a valid point!


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice, with great additions from the spool to the lighting. I'd also like to see it on the site. KCCO!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for noticing the spool. My grandparents gave me that when I moved into my apartment, and it's pretty much my favorite piece of furniture. It used to be my coffee table, but it was so perfect for the wineador, I couldn't resist. I have since acquired several spools from an electrical company, and I plan on making a couple of end tables out of them. I'm a total amateur when it comes to this stuff, but I love me some DIY.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

Amazing setup, my goal is to eventually elevate to this level.


----------



## travisjwood1 (Oct 18, 2013)

KCCO Thing of beauty!!!


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

Why havnt I seen this on the DAR yet? Submit this at once!


----------



## neko988 (Oct 5, 2011)

Oops just read above, +1 on adding the mind the gap in front to entice them to post! Sure you can find someone from craigslist lol


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

How many cigars will a Newair AW-181e drawer hold typically and how many cigars can the Chiveador hold in total? I'm in between either this unit or the aw-281e. Great job by the way. The mahogany looks great!


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

It's kind of hard to estimate since I haven't filled it up yet and given the different vitolas, but I want to say that with your typical, say, 52-58 ring gauge, you might fit around around 30 or so per drawer, so around 120 for all four drawers, plus whatever you stash on the top shelf if you don't get the fourth drawer.

I'm totally estimating here, as I have a spectrum of sizes with very little in the way of organization, and it's nowhere near full at the moment.

If you're still in the singles or 5 pack buying stage, it should be more than enough for you. I'm getting into that stage where I know what I like, and box purchases are starting to make more sense, so I may be upgrading sometime next year if I find a good deal.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I was really hoping you we're going to say 200-250 cigars. I'm going to have to take that into consideration. Oh well, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Bear in mind, that's a total guess on my part. If I get some spare time tonight, I'll load up one drawer and give you a more accurate measure.


----------



## izkeh (Dec 17, 2007)

She's a beaut, Clark! 

I have humidor envy.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice job, looks like a great seal on it


----------



## abcritt (Jul 20, 2013)

KCCO! Great work, man.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos, guys! This thing has served me quite well.

So I did some more accurate space calculations with some actual sticks, and I really did manage to underestimate by quite a large margin.

I measured using some Augusto Reyes gordo sticks (6"x58), and found that, oriented with the face of the drawer I could fit 39 sticks, which of course leaves an empty cavity on the other side of the drawer, leaving space for another 6 or so gordos, and possibly space for something small, like humidification or a hygrometer.

So at the gordo size you're looking at around 180 with four drawers. There's room for five drawers, so that could be upgraded to around 225. Your mileage may vary if you're better at Tetrising than I am, but I think that's a pretty solid figure.


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful John. Love seeing them installed. Nice job on the whole thing.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Wineador said:


> Beautiful John. Love seeing them installed. Nice job on the whole thing.


It's the Man himself!


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> Thanks for the kudos, guys! This thing has served me quite well.
> 
> So I did some more accurate space calculations with some actual sticks, and I really did manage to underestimate by quite a large margin.
> 
> ...


Thanks for going the extra mile! It's making me think I will go with the 181e. Thanks again.


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

One last question. Did you get the vented back or full vented drawer option? And would you suggest it or see it as necessary with the 181E?


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

No vents, just the chevron bottoms (which look awesome). Since I've had zero issues with humidification, I can't say I find it necessary, though I guess it wouldn't hurt. Maybe with the 28 bottle it would be helpful, but given the small size of the 181E and the fan that circulates quite well, I doubt I'd notice any improvement with the vents.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Turned out awesome! Huge fan of LED's personally


----------



## rtrimbath (Sep 22, 2013)

I had to let you know that I just put in my order for Newair AW-181e drawers. Thanks for all the info in this thread. It helped in my decision on what type of drawers to get.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Happy to help! I hope you get as much use and enjoyment out of yours as I have from mine.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Happy to help! I hope you get as much use and enjoyment out of yours as I have from mine.


John, I'm wanting to change my led color to red. Can you tell me where you got your bulbs and go into a bit more detail on how you changed the bulbs.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

huskers said:


> John, I'm wanting to change my led color to red. Can you tell me where you got your bulbs and go into a bit more detail on how you changed the bulbs.


The LEDs are very easy to come by at pretty much any Radio Shack. Most of them have a set of drawers with electronic components, one of which contains LEDs. Just get the size that's comparable to the one in the existing circuit board.

The "right" way to switch them out would be to desolder the existing bulb and solder in the replacement bulb (if you don't know how, do a YouTube search, there are quite a few how-to videos on the subject). I tried it but, like the amateur I am, forgot to make sure my positives and negatives were correct, and had them switched around. By the time I got it right, I had FUBARed the circuit board and it was useless.

Ultimately I just daisy chained two green LEDs with electrical tape (I tried three, but the power supplied to that wire in the cooler will only support two) and shoved the pins directly into the little molex connector, making sure to wrap everything securely in electrical tape so nothing was exposed. Kind of a roundabout way of doing it, but it worked. I recommend installing the bulb directly on the circuit board though. Just pay attention to your positives and negatives!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> The LEDs are very easy to come by at pretty much any Radio Shack. Most of them have a set of drawers with electronic components, one of which contains LEDs. Just get the size that's comparable to the one in the existing circuit board.
> 
> The "right" way to switch them out would be to desolder the existing bulb and solder in the replacement bulb (if you don't know how, do a YouTube search, there are quite a few how-to videos on the subject). I tried it but, like the amateur I am, forgot to make sure my positives and negatives were correct, and had them switched around. By the time I got it right, I had FUBARed the circuit board and it was useless.
> 
> Ultimately I just daisy chained two green LEDs with electrical tape (I tried three, but the power supplied to that wire in the cooler will only support two) and shoved the pins directly into the little molex connector, making sure to wrap everything securely in electrical tape so nothing was exposed. Kind of a roundabout way of doing it, but it worked. I recommend installing the bulb directly on the circuit board though. Just pay attention to your positives and negatives!


Great, thanks.

It the board easy to remove?

We have a guy locally that fixes about anything electrical for next to nothing.

Thinking I will just take it up to him to ensure it's done properly


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

huskers said:


> Great, thanks.
> 
> It the board easy to remove?
> 
> ...


Getting the board out is the easiest part. Two screws on the plastic dome of the light, and two screws for the actual board. Just be careful when unplugging the board from the wire so you don't damage the solder. It can be a little stubborn, so just wiggle it out carefully and you'll be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## Stickymatch (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice touches to personalize your wineador. KCCO from another fellow Chiver.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

Very Cool But I could never fit the Drawers...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Livin' Legend said:


> Getting the board out is the easiest part. Two screws on the plastic dome of the light, and two screws for the actual board. Just be careful when unplugging the board from the wire so you don't damage the solder. It can be a little stubborn, so just wiggle it out carefully and you'll be fine.
> 
> Good luck!


Ok, I got that done.

Lights changed.........CHECK.

2nd question

The LED lights, how did you power them?

I'm thinking about getting this rope and running it all the way around the door.










I think I can power it off of the 12V power adapter that runs my computer fan.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

I went extremely lazy with the LED power. I used this:

DIODER LED 4-piece light strip set - IKEA

and just ran the power cord out through the drain hole before sealing it with silicone. Getting the wires through was kind of tight, but it can be done. I thought about wiring it into the cooler's power supply, but ultimately decided against it just in case I screwed something up.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Livin' Legend said:


> I went extremely lazy with the LED power. I used this:
> 
> DIODER LED 4-piece light strip set - IKEA
> 
> and just ran the power cord out through the drain hole before sealing it with silicone. Getting the wires through was kind of tight, but it can be done. I thought about wiring it into the cooler's power supply, but ultimately decided against it just in case I screwed something up.


I used something very similar. haha. I put two of these each in mine.

DIODER LED light strip, flexible - IKEA


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

ejewell said:


> I used something very similar. haha. I put two of these each in mine.
> 
> DIODER LED light strip, flexible - IKEA


Ha, if they had had those in stock when I went, it would have made the job a bit easier (although less cool). I only needed the two inside, so I put the extras on the outside. Much cooler effect ultimately, but wire management was a bit of a pain.


----------

